# Looking for Lease in SE GA



## randy966 (Dec 6, 2004)

I am looking for a lease in SE GA. Any size property will do. I can go at it alone or start a club. Prefer Camden, Glynn, Charlton counties.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 6, 2004)

What about Brantley Co.? I may have a lead for ya if so


----------



## randy966 (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes....Brantley would be great also!!

Thanks


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 6, 2004)

PM sent.. Keep in mind that I have no connection, interest, knowledge or anything about this property, I just saw it while I was searching.
Good luck


----------



## randy966 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thank you very much for the info. Prior to receiving that info from you, I had left messages, sent e-mails to the people at that company with no response yet. 

BTW, I am originally from Plant City. I just moved up here in July


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 7, 2004)

You're welcome. 
I have to wait for my daughter to go to college before I can make a move up that way.


----------

